# Freestanding speaker used as cntr?



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Please respond if you can explain if there are reasons not to use a freestanding speaker as a cntr, other than it's name,lol. I'm strongly considering buying/using a James LDSPKR S-63 Symphonic 2-Way LCR Bookshelf as a cntr, but am hesitant as it is not a specific cntr speaker. I would need to lay it horizontal side so it could not be vertical in my setup. Thanks for all of your reponses in advance!!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You can use any speaker as long as it matches up well with your mains(l+r). If it is alot different then it won't sound right usually because of timbre mismatch. Your best bet is to spend the money on a dedicated center that will be a better fit with your system. http://www.techlore.com/quicktip/10135/Timbre-Match-Your-Speakers/


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

A center speaker which is the same as your mains is always the best bet, but you would want to keep it vertical. If you lay it horizontal, performance will be compromised.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Derk, the original home THX setup used the same 3 speakers for the front 3. Now days, the center speaker is designed to be laid sideways. You will still be fine with the center speaker on its side, but, the sound will be more uniform if it is kept upright. Hope this helps, Dennis


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for all your time. All your insight & willingness to help is greatly appreciated. I guess it is still hard to understand if the sound should be delivered from a vertical direction then why are there, not all, but so many cntr’s sold as under the recommendation, how ever it is indicated, to have the speaker on its side. I see this in every level from ultra supreme builders to the cheapest bose, oh sorry I meant cheaper speakers, lol. Doesn’t take much these days, but this almost is enough to make the grey matter ach.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

A center speaker is designed with a tweeter in the center and 2 woofers on either side of the tweeter. This helps keep the sound radiation pattern from propagating too far up and down as would a regular woofer/tweeter speaker on its side. Although it is a compromise to use a center speaker as opposed to 3 exactly the same speakers up front, it is better than lying a regular speaker on its side. The bottom line is: do what you have to. If the sound is fine for you, than go for it. I have been in some homes where the speakers were about as haphazard as can be, but, the people liked it. If you like the sound, you are not hurting anything. But, if you have a choice, go for a matching center speaker. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

drdoan said:


> A center speaker is designed with a tweeter in the center and 2 woofers on either side of the tweeter. This helps keep the sound radiation pattern from propagating too far up and down as would a regular woofer/tweeter speaker on its side.


Sorry but that is incorrect. An MTM array has its widest and most uniform radiation in the plane at right angle to the orientation of the array. Thus, a vertical MTM has that advantage in horizontal plane and placing it horizontally puts its best performance in the vertical plane. Thus, horizontal arrays are generally improper acoustically. Their popularity is due to their esthetic appeal and to the lack of knowledge of the target market.



> Although it is a compromise to use a center speaker as opposed to 3 exactly the same speakers up front, it is better than lying a regular speaker on its side.


Mebbe yes, mebbe no. Depends on the design.



> The bottom line is: do what you have to. If the sound is fine for you, than go for it. I have been in some homes where the speakers were about as haphazard as can be, but, the people liked it. If you like the sound, you are not hurting anything. But, if you have a choice, go for a matching center speaker. Have fun, Dennis


Sure. Why not?!

Kal


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Kal, when you get my age, you will have these "senior moments"!! Your are, of course, correct, it is the vertical plane. Thank you for pointing that out. Maybe next time I will think before I write! 
As a side- I remember seeing a true THX Home Theater store years ago. They used the same 3 speakers for the front. But, due to the WAF horizontal it is! I found on my own set up that I had to put some sound absorption behind and above my above screen mounted center to smooth out the response.
Thanks for all your contributions, Kal- I look to you for great info. thanks, Again, Dennis


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

drdoan said:


> Kal, when you get my age, you will have these "senior moments"!! Your are, of course, correct, it is the vertical plane. Thank you for pointing that out. Maybe next time I will think before I write!
> As a side- I remember seeing a true THX Home Theater store years ago. They used the same 3 speakers for the front. But, due to the WAF horizontal it is! I found on my own set up that I had to put some sound absorption behind and above my above screen mounted center to smooth out the response.
> Thanks for all your contributions, Kal- I look to you for great info. thanks, Again, Dennis


And when you get to my age, you get grumpy and want correct all those whippersnappers still dry behind the ears. (Does that affect HRTF?)

As with that shop, my two main systems each have 3 identical floor-standers across the front. Video fits where it can.

Kal


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Is this the speaker you're thinking to use horizontally??? ...http://jamesloudspeaker.com/productdet.cfm?page=itemdetail&id=51.









I think you'll be okay ...let's see what others have to say.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes it "was". It was on an auction & is gone now, however who knows what tomorrow will bring & this has been an informative post for me. I almost just went w/ the James, but alas I wasn’t prepped so here we are prepping for next op out there. I’m going to start a new thread/poll asking about cntr spkrs being the starting point for a possible sysm overhaul in the “yr’s” to come, would love for everyone to share their .02 worth. Thanks all!!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

salvasol said:


> Is this the speaker you're thinking to use horizontally??? ...http://jamesloudspeaker.com/productdet.cfm?page=itemdetail&id=51.
> I think you'll be okay ...let's see what others have to say.


I say it's broccoli!! I looked at the website and the linked docs. There is no reference as to how the radiation pattern is any different from other MTM speakers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I say it's broccoli!! I looked at the website and the linked docs. There is no reference as to how the radiation pattern is any different from other MTM speakers.


Reading all I could on it I was originally leaning toward jello myself, but without the infinite senior wisdom I seek though I am without, I choose to remain on the sideline. :T


----------

